# Walnut Pasta TNT



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2011)

use 12 oz of egg noodles Mix 1/4 each heavy cream and sour cream and add to cooked noodles with salt and pepper ( to taste)now add 2 Tab of butter reserving 1 tab. In all 3 Tab.mince 2 cloves of garlic heat the remaining 1 tab. of butter in a small pan saute the last tab of garlic for 3 min  do not brown. remove from heat and stir in the walnuts about 1 cup add 1 cup finly grated parmesan and 1/2 cup of chicken broth toss with your noodles. Serve right away. We serve with a whole roasted chicken,tomato salad garlic bread
kadesma


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 25, 2011)

Good food Kad, we love walnuts they taste good, look good and do you good. I also like what you ate your dish with


----------

